# Clough Roy engines



## oasanti (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, looking for model planes in the web I found this page:
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1265873&page=10&highlight=clough+plans#post15511090
There you cand find the plans attached here for the Little Dragon engine, Typhoon engine and one expasion engine all designed by Clough Roy.
I hope they may be interesting for the group.
Once more, pleace, sorry for my english. 

View attachment Clough, Roy - Expansion Engines.pdf


View attachment Clough, Roy - Little Dragon (.05 glow engine plans - file 2).pdf


View attachment Clough, Roy - Little Dragon (.05 glow engine plans).pdf


View attachment Clough, Roy - Typhoon, steam or compressed air engine.pdf


----------

